# Trainer in Middle Tennessee Area



## Verna2197 (Feb 25, 2008)

I am looking for a trainer in the area around Cookeville or Crossville. I have a 6 month GSD that knows most stuff but she is getting to where she won't mind when we are outside. She use to walk to the mailbox with us without a collar and no problem now she wants to run.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

There is a trainer that we refered to in the past. Need to dig up his web-site.

We are too far from you.....


----------



## emmyp (Feb 27, 2007)

We've used Nashville Dog Training Club...but that may be too far for you!


----------



## Johnpalmeri (Mar 8, 2009)

I know this is digging up an old thread, but I'm in the Crossville area and looking for a trainer for my 7 month old GSD.


----------



## Toddy (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't know this trainer personally, but my nephew speaks highly of him hilltopshepherds.com


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I highly recommend Christie. Northwoods K9 
I don't know what types of training she offers, though. Send her an email and ask. If she doesn't offer what you are interested in, I'm sure she came make awesome recommendations.

She's just outside Cookville. I almost adopted a Malinois/GSD mix from her, but it didn't get along with Balto.


----------

